# [By Demand] July 2008



## FatBeing (May 24, 2008)

Fire away!


----------



## ThinkFree (May 24, 2008)

Fedora 9 DVD


----------



## praka123 (May 24, 2008)

Fedora 9 vs Ubuntu hardy vs Mandriva  Review.
and Linux corner permanantly on magazine please!


----------



## Krazy_About_Technology (May 24, 2008)

+1 for praka  And plz include Mandriva Free DVD version also.


----------



## kumarmohit (May 24, 2008)

Could have posted the preview so demands would have been easier. anyway try to give fedora 9.

And 

Isnt this ironic that while Indians working in call centers provide tech support to people from North America and Europe, tech support of Indian companies for and by Indian people is really lousy.

How about you run reviews of customer services of product companies like HW and software and service providers like ISPs, Telcos and online service providers.


----------



## Faun (May 24, 2008)

fedora 9 dvd
ubuntu hardy heron dvd


----------



## kin.vachhani (May 24, 2008)

Visual paradigm..would be better option then another is gtalk lab edition. ubuntu 8.04


----------



## ThinkFree (May 25, 2008)

t159 said:
			
		

> ubuntu hardy heron dvd



Most probably it would be there with June issue DVD


----------



## Dragoon (May 25, 2008)

I hope you could give us a fast-track on video cards and something about drivers. I also would request you to reduce the number of ads.


----------



## praka123 (May 25, 2008)

again Linux corner in digit mag,dear 9dot9


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 25, 2008)

requests:

1. Change mag name from *Digit - Your Technology Navigator* to something like *Digit - Your Classifields Navigator*

2. Seriously guys, reduce the number of ads in the magazine, or just have a booklet dedicated to tech ads.

3. Fast Track to anything thats *CrossPlatform* will be fine. How about Maya PLE ?

4. Still waiting for some good linux articles *For Intermediate Users*


----------



## shift (May 26, 2008)

1. No damage CD/DVD again........please
2. nVIDIA nforce drivers for 7,8 and 9 series. Since 9 drivers dont work on 7 series ( for those who dont have internet to download )
3. Dont give OLD movie again......please
4. Cars Wallpapers ( like u used to put before)
5. Tutorials to 3ds max


and please..........reduce about 5 to 10% of your ads......


----------



## hskpunjabi (May 26, 2008)

whatever you do , do perfectly, on special editions the packaging is very badly done..give some good full fps game ( some old one if not new)  ..mobile softwares , useful sites,, some good movie like matrix series, harry potter..etc


----------



## alexanderthegreat (May 26, 2008)

Little fighter 2 v2.5 can be downloaded here. Please!


----------



## topgear (May 27, 2008)

Lets see what you're including in the june special edition - then I'll Demand my stuff


----------



## New (May 27, 2008)

Lots of wallpapers and free games..Fasttrack to any programming languages..


----------



## Pravas (May 27, 2008)

If Possible Ulead video studio latest Trial


----------



## saqib_khan (May 27, 2008)

1)Reduce the no. of Ads.
2)Fasttrack on any programming language(I include this request everytime but to no avail)


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (May 28, 2008)

Constant updates for antivirus, softwares
Fedora 9 DVD
Windows XP Service Pack 3


----------



## topgear (May 29, 2008)

*>>>>>>>>>>>>> My Wish List For July 2008 Issue <<<<<<<<<<<<<<<< *

*
VMware Workstation for Windows 6.5 Build 91182 Beta - Please please please add this

VMware Workstation for Linux 6.5 Build 91182 Beta - Please please please add this

NeroLINUX 3.5.1.0 - Please please please add this

Microsoft WorldWide Telescope Spring Beta - Please please please add this
Turn your PC into a virtual telescope *

*Security Tools:*

Comodo Firewall Pro 3.0.23.364
Spyware Doctor 5.5.1.336 Beta
Ad-Aware 2008 7.1.0.8
SUPERAntiSpyware Free Edition 4.1.1046
AntiVir Personal Edition for Windows 8.1.0.46
Microsoft Malicious Software Removal Tool 1.41
Microsoft Baseline Security Analyzer 2.1
a-squared Free 3.5.0.15
ThreatFire 3.5.0.21
avast! Home 4.8.1201

*Multimedia*

JetAudio Basic 7.1.0
VLC (VideoLAN) for Linux 0.8.6g
DivX for Windows 2000/XP/2003/Vista 6.8.2.9
Real Alternative Regular 1.8.0
GermaniX Transcoder 5.0.0.734 Beta4a
Microsoft Pro Photo Tools 1.0
DivX Converter 6.6.1 Beta 1
Adobe Flash Player for Linux 10.0.1.218 Beta
Adobe Flash Player for Windows 10.0.1.218 Beta
Blender for Windows 2.46
WindowBlinds 6.1 Build 55
Microsoft Zune (x86) 2.5
Microsoft Zune (x64) 2.5

* Internet *

Opera for Windows 9.50 Build 10014 Beta
FileZilla v3 for Windows 3.0.10
Mozilla Firefox Portable Edition 3.0 RC1
Mozilla Thunderbird Portable Edition 2.0.0.14
*K-Meleon 1.5 Beta*
LimeWire for Windows 4.17.9 Beta

*Devolopment*

Notepad++ 4.9.2
*Microsoft XNA Game Studio 3.0 CTP*
Toolset which makes creating great video games

*System Utilities *

InfraRecorder 0.45.0
RyanVM's Windows XP Post-SP2 Update Pack 2.2.2

*Nvidia Forceware 6 & 7 Series Drivers For XP & Vista 32 bit & 64 bit

Horodruin 2.2.234.0 - Synchronize two or more folders at once

Java SE Runtime Environment (JRE) 6 Update 10 Beta
RivaTuner 2.09
Microsoft Virtual PC 2007 SP1 (6.0.192.0)
UseShots Editor 0.5.0.53 Beta
ASUS PC Probe II 1.04.49
Intel Chipset Software Installation Utility 9.0.0.1007
Foxit Reader 2.3 Build 2923
VirtualBox 1.6
AbiWord for Windows 2.6.3

Game:

LEGO Indiana Jones: The Original Adventures Demo

 Linux Distros 

SLAX 6.0.7
Slackware Linux 12.1*


----------



## sganesh (May 29, 2008)

BY June 20th Open Suse 11 will be released ,so please include that inJuly edition,Pl


----------



## threeonethree (May 29, 2008)

linux mint and open suse 11 will be released in july so please try to include either one of them or both!

also please provide applications and drivers for ubuntu(.deb) ALSO dont forget to provide video tutorials about linux like these on your dvd.. that will be great. either you download from ubuntu.com and bundle them on the dvd or make your own! you can also provide some for windows if you want.

*screencasts.ubuntu.com/


----------



## Jefftuk (May 29, 2008)

Fedora 9 for sure

---------------------------
Jeff Tucker - If i was black, i could claim to be related to Chris Tucker......
I love my cats, I just spent 5 minutes taking a cat personality test.


----------



## Dark Star (May 30, 2008)

open SUSE 11 KDE 4.0 version  .. Or include DVD vresion if possible.. but in Bootable DVD please 

+1 Linux OS review 

One suggestion.. Include a small review of the Linux OS that you include.. that will help user know more about Linux.. You can add that review in the Section were you review products. Or if you could add Linux Corner that would be  much appreciated


----------



## topgear (May 30, 2008)

*+1 For a permanent linux section or OSS on mag*
*+1 For Open Suse 11 DVD*


----------



## Garbage (May 30, 2008)

Ubuntu Ultimate 1.8


----------



## anantkhaitan (May 30, 2008)

Fedora 9 DVD please..


----------



## hellknight (May 31, 2008)

OpenSUSE 11.. and please replicate the disc using either Sony or Moser Baer.. the current company that replicates the discs isn't producing good quality discs.


----------



## smasher (Jun 1, 2008)

pcsx2 - a free legal ps2 emulator plz
the website is *www.pcsx2.net


----------



## vigneshwaran (Jun 1, 2008)

A fast track to C,C++ and/or Java.
Free but big games for Windows and Linux(Mandriva)
Softwares for Mandriva.


----------



## Dark Star (Jun 1, 2008)

Big Buck Bunny Movie  Please please please  *thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=89265


----------



## pc_game_lover2004 (Jun 1, 2008)

Xpsp3


----------



## uppalpankaj (Jun 1, 2008)

A fast track to Dreamweaver will be great....


----------



## smasher (Jun 2, 2008)

Hey Guyz i dont know how many times weve been through this but its the ads that keep the price of themag down so you gotta live with it. And unlike the internet how does it bother you???? It only takes a second or two to turn the page. Keep going Digit.


----------



## s3Prosavage (Jun 2, 2008)

*counter strike 1.6*


AND PLEASE STOP GIVING THOSE OLD MOVIES....GIVE MOVIES LIKE STEAL THIS FILM SERIES ETC

AND 1 LAST THING...DONT GIVE HD GAME TRAILERS...THEY DONT RUN ON MOST OF DA OLD PCs....


----------



## Faun (Jun 2, 2008)

topgear said:


> *>>>>>>>>>>>>> My Wish List For July 2008 Issue <<<<<<<<<<<<<<<< *
> 
> *
> VMware Workstation for Windows 6.5 Build 91182 Beta - Please please please add this
> ...


*
nice list *


----------



## pc_game_lover2004 (Jun 2, 2008)

ya don't give the old english movies.... you can contest a poll of majority watchs you can add them....


----------



## phuchungbhutia (Jun 2, 2008)

How abt animation movie series like Naruto . . . Fasttrack to ubuntu . . . All aptoncd iso pack . . .


----------



## Jay2736 (Jun 2, 2008)

Windows Xp service pack 3..........
i've heard its free.......i dont know actually


----------



## prgupta555 (Jun 3, 2008)

Hey guys can u pls include *TRACKMANIA NATIONS FOREVER*. at 500 MB i cant download it from net. It would eat my entire broadband limit.

Its a the best free racing game. And we Indians love to race.........


----------



## ThinkFree (Jun 3, 2008)

Jay2736 said:


> Windows Xp service pack 3..........
> i've heard its free.......i dont know actually



Service packs are always free. So is XP SP3


----------



## ykissd (Jun 4, 2008)

hello everybody,

i think , securedvd must be included in digit dvd in this issue.

What do you think.?


----------



## VarDOS (Jun 4, 2008)

Any DJ Software


----------



## drsubhadip (Jun 5, 2008)

i ll be wise to demand after seeing the june issue..........
but  WHERE IS IT????


----------



## daemon (Jun 5, 2008)

*I hope you'll include prerequisites of borland turbo c++ , thanks !*


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Jun 5, 2008)

first of all where is june issue


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jun 5, 2008)

XP SP3
Regular updates for already given ones........
Lots of e-books on technology and computing as on july 2006........


----------



## dave.c (Jun 5, 2008)

A shoot out of the best security based linux distros
(Backtrack 3 beta and  DVL plus.. Protech, nUbuntu, Kcpentrix..)
securitydistro.com
Or 
Slackware 12.1

Fast Track to Some must know Security would be a good thing..


----------



## roshan1236a (Jun 5, 2008)

Solaris 10 OS pls.......


----------



## drsethi (Jun 5, 2008)

Open Suse 11


----------



## Cool G5 (Jun 5, 2008)

1) +1 for permanent Linux Space in the Mag

2) Windows XP SP3

3) Carbide Theme Studio - latest version

4) Fedora 9

5) Some good wallpapers of cars,nature etc.

6) Review videos - When will you show us the videos of your actual hardware testing??


----------



## enticer86 (Jun 6, 2008)

WinXP SP3
Main Demand for Digit July'08 is the magazine itself!
Not like the june issue. lol


----------



## imran.natureboy (Jun 6, 2008)

Please provide the following:

Nvidia Purevideo Decoder
Nvidia PureHD Decoder
Nvidia DVD Player
A good aninimation picture like tom & Jerry, Lonny Toones, Final fantasy,e.t.c
(please download free movies from  www.divxcrawler.com
Some Free computer graphics books and programming books
Regular updates of given ones
vista softwares
some fun tools
High resolution Wallpapers 
New Ubuntu( if released)
world of warcraft maps

         Thankz!


----------



## cooldude666666 (Jun 6, 2008)

FreeBSD 7. Last time the images did not work...they were not booting. I tried three different copies of that issue.


----------



## futures best developer (Jun 7, 2008)

Fast track to JAVA


----------



## DigitDonz (Jun 7, 2008)

Please include some video tutorials on the disc, and some e-books can be even better...


----------



## Dark Star (Jun 7, 2008)

People stop asking for warez content like Paid ANimation Movie. like Naruto , Tom and Jerry.. I would rather say Digit please provide  Big Buck Bunny with Suse 11


----------



## DigitDonz (Jun 8, 2008)

Please include Norton Ghost v14 and the latest Nokia PC Suite


----------



## roshan1236a (Jun 8, 2008)

*Adobe Golive CS3

Adobe Encore DVD 2

Adobe After Effects CS 3

Adobe Acrobat 3D 8.x

Adobe CS3 Master Collection

Adobe Contribute CS3*

*Loads of Adds pls I buy the Mag for the DVD,CD and to read the Adds....so pls loads of add pls pls pls.....*


----------



## DigitDonz (Jun 9, 2008)

Pls include Adobe Fireworks CS3


----------



## evewin89 (Jun 9, 2008)

*i think most of da digit lovers are not satisfied with da June 08 special issue.,so according 2 me u should re-release ur special issue..or else give many goodies 4 all....+1thing more leave da spaces blank on ur dvd but dont give old movies coz i think nobody watches it..*


----------



## Cool G5 (Jun 9, 2008)

^ +1


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jun 10, 2008)

Linux Mint Elyssa

And No Movies Or Music Albums Plz


----------



## roshan1236a (Jun 10, 2008)

*Developers*
*Zoner Photo Studio 10 Xpress
Auslogics BoostSpeed 3*
*Corel WordPerfect Office X4*
*Ubuntu 8.04 LTS Bootable*


*Security*
AVG Internet Security 8.2
Norton AntiVirus 2008
AVG AntiSpyware 7.5
Trend Micro AV Update
AVG AV Update


*Eye Candy*
Latest Game Wallpapers and Screensavers


*Internet*
GmailAssistant 11 
Opera 9.50 Beta
Flashget 1.96

For this month the above will be helpful now what do u think?


----------



## paranj (Jun 10, 2008)

Windows XP SP3
Fasttrack to Python
5% less Ads
AND PLEASE GIVE ME MY MAG ON TIME. I M A SUBSCRIBER!


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 10, 2008)

@paranj: Fast Track to Python will be pointless since the best book on python ever made, Core Python Programming Second Edition, is available for free online.

Give Fast Track to Qt4-Designer instead.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jun 11, 2008)

Fedora 9


----------



## kuldeepsidhu (Jun 12, 2008)

please give Fedora 9 in this issue.

1. avg internet security
2. some music making softwares..


and pls concentrate on CD's DVD's bcoz they are not working.....


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jun 15, 2008)

*Many readers write about their problems to DIGIT's QnA section..............many of them don't get answered bcoz of lack of space..................I think FAST TRACK TO QnA...........will help all my DIGIT frndz............and fr tose who don't hav any ques.......the fast track will work as fast track to tips n tricks..............I think this fast track will help us getting all our common ques. answered in one place...............*


----------



## drsubhadip (Jun 16, 2008)

fedora 9
please....


----------



## Dark Star (Jun 16, 2008)

SUSE 11 will release in 2 days please include that instead of Fedora 9


----------



## praka123 (Jun 16, 2008)

Fedora 9 DVD is a good choice. pls give a separate DVD for Linux distros.thus it can be shared.


----------



## Cool G5 (Jun 17, 2008)

Plz Fedora 9.


----------



## dineshc (Jun 17, 2008)

Can you get a good review on various Linux Distros with MS Windows


----------



## praka123 (Jun 18, 2008)

@dinesh: **linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htmLinux is not an alternate Window$* to compare.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 18, 2008)

WinDVD 9 
TV Tuner Software 
Latest Game Trailers (Include all platforms)


----------



## vigneshwaran (Jun 23, 2008)

In Chip June Edition, They gave Dragonball z game(or trailer not sure). I didn't buy that magazine. So Please Include it in your upcoming dvds.


----------

